

Expressive Java & Fluent Interfaces - eishay
http://eng.wealthfront.com/2010/12/expressive-java-fluent-interfaces.html

======
thatha7777
Hopefully this article clarifies why Java deserves to be considered a cool
language, even in 2011.

